# White cedar burl



## David Keller (Sep 5, 2010)

Here's a little vase form that I turned from some white cedar burl that I got from TurnerJohn74.  I'm not sure if he has any more of this, but I believe he had some pen blanks for sale/trade at one point.  This stuff is easy to turn, and the figure is out of this world.

The vase is about 6 inches tall and 3 inches wide.  Finished with BLO, shellac, and wipe-on gloss poly.




Comments and criticism appreciated.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 5, 2010)

Wow that is sweet! Incredible figure in that!


----------



## woodsofourlives (Sep 5, 2010)

Great Looking Vase, Nice Job


----------



## Bellsy (Sep 5, 2010)

That's an awesome looking piece and the natural edge is outstanding.

Dave


----------



## TurnerJohn74 (Sep 5, 2010)

Another very nice piece Dave. Ya I got more of that Cedar burl. Ill be sure to send you more. Keep it turning. 
                                  John


----------



## el_d (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow Great chatoyance on that vase David. Looks great


----------



## Rojo22 (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice job bringing out the figure in that!


----------



## Skye (Sep 15, 2010)

One of the few thing ever made from cedar that I've liked.


----------



## holmqer (Sep 15, 2010)

Fantastic form and execution. I have struggled to get turnings with major inclusions like this to looks satisfactory to me, so I am always impressed when someone pulls it off well like you did here.


----------



## wizard (Sep 15, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful !!


----------



## witz1976 (Sep 15, 2010)

fantastic!! That is absolutely stunning!


----------



## ahoiberg (Sep 16, 2010)

holy cow is that a nice looking vessel. great work.


----------

